# Travel insurance 4medical



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 17, 2019)

Has anyone used this insurance company?They seem to specialise in pre-existing conditions which sadly we both need.We are off to Spain and Portugal in a couple of weeks and not wanting to rely on the EHIC because of the current unstable political situation have had a competitive quote from them.They have good reviews on Trustpilot although most of them are from customers who have taken out the insurance and been happy with the procedure.An insurance company can only be judged properly when submitting a claim,would be interesting to get feedback from someone who has actually claimed on their policy.

travelinsurance4medical.co.uk Reviews | Read Customer Service Reviews of travelinsurance4medical.co.uk


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 17, 2019)

*No idea about the company*

But I think you are very wise !


----------



## 2cv (Jan 18, 2019)

I use AllClear Travel - Compare Medical Travel Insurance UK | Official Website Never claimed, but they have been very efficient and arranged cover for me when no one else would cover me.


----------



## guerdeval (Jan 18, 2019)

You might want to try  Aviva  for a quote,  I have pre-existing conditions that don't seem to matter to them,  I think it was about £150 for 2 people for the year.


----------



## Yorkcov (Jan 21, 2019)

*Travel Insurance*



wakk44 said:


> Has anyone used this insurance company?They seem to specialise in pre-existing conditions which sadly we both need.We are off to Spain and Portugal in a couple of weeks and not wanting to rely on the EHIC because of the current unstable political situation have had a competitive quote from them.They have good reviews on Trustpilot although most of them are from customers who have taken out the insurance and been happy with the procedure.An insurance company can only be judged properly when submitting a claim,would be interesting to get feedback from someone who has actually claimed on their policy.
> 
> travelinsurance4medical.co.uk Reviews | Read Customer Service Reviews of travelinsurance4medical.co.uk



Can't comment on this one I'm afraid. I use JustTravelCover who also cover pre-existing conditions. Haven't had to claim though. Using them this time for the first time for my 3 months to Portugal but just medical, excluding baggage, cancellation etc. This brings it down to a tolerable cost.
Alan


----------



## runnach (Jan 21, 2019)

one to steer clear of is insure and go read a thread on a dialysis forum where people have had awful issues 

Channa


----------

